# Gas smoker pre-heat question



## msconduct10 (Aug 30, 2013)

Been smoking a while (first time poster, but have been reading and learning lots here). Smoking a brisket and pork butt today and figured I'd finally ask something I've been wondering about for quite a long time and can't find much on it.

What's the best way to preheat a gas smoker to get a nice stable temp once you put your meat in? High heat, then turn it down, get a steady temp, and then add the meat? Or add the meat right after you turn it down and use the coolness of the meat to bring the temp down? I just find the most frustrating part of my cooks is jacking with the temp constantly when I first put the meat on, for like a couple of hours.

Also, should I have wood in the cooker from the start of pre-heat? I always feel like I'm wasting all that good smoke and it's not really contributing to the actual pre-heating, is it?

Finally, what time is too early for beer? :) I haven't had my coffee yet...

(BTW, using a Masterbuilt Extra Wide vertical propane smoker if that helps with the pre-heating question...)

Thanks!


----------



## flash (Aug 30, 2013)

I usually start my GOSM up about a 1/2 hour before "meat on". Water/Sand pan in place, no wood yet. Once the meat goes on, then I place my can on burner with a few charcoals and a couple chunks of wood and let her go.


----------



## totallysmoked (Aug 30, 2013)

Do a couple of dry runs no food.Set your temp at low-medium and your top vent in the middle position then leave it alone for an hour or so it will only get so hot at a given setting.Your looking for about 250.When you find out what setting gives you that max of 250 then leave it alone.If you want to drop back a few degrees just open the vent maybe a quarter inch and wait to see how much it drops.I Start my gosm that way and in a12 hour cook I only touch my vent once initially and that's about it.You shouldn't have to mess with gas setting .I let everything heat up for ahalf hour or so when I go out to put the food on,say ribs, I want the temp to be about 250 I open the vent maybe a quarter inch and when it stabilizes at 225 after about five minutes I leave it. As everything warms up it creaps to about 235 just perfect.I Start butts the same way let it warm up to around 225 then open the vent a tad when it hits 200 I leave it ,after 8 hours its 215 - 220 I never have to touch the gas setting after start up.I start with chips and water in the smoker then I only have to open the door for a minute or so .When I close it I don't turn up the gas I just let it slowly creap back up usually just a few minutes as everthing is good and hot.If ineed to add water or wood on along smoke I open the door dump in water and that's it the door is only open for about 15 seconds the same with the chips. As for your last question there are no rules when it comes to smoking especially on weekends and holidays.


----------

